# which of these heaters



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

My heater in my 10G breeder tank broke, luckily I was home and saw or I should say felt the heat coming from it, and took it out, I should of known better buying a cheap ass one, but now i am going to put the heater from flippers tank in there, and get a better one for his tank, the one in there is nice, its not a cheapo, but I want a better one. I am going to this store tomorrow, and they have these two different ones I found on their site. Which one of these would you recommend? thanks. I tried to link directly to them, but it would take you to the home page of the site, sorry for the long ass post.

Titanium Heater 100wt W/Temp controller (Jalli) 
This heater is designed with the most advanced electronics, for user safety & accurate control of water temperature. In the event of accidental exposure of the heater to the air, the heater will shut off automatically, it will resume operation after temperature returns to normal. It uses titanium tubing for fast heat conduction & it resists corrosion caused by saltwater or PH fluctuation of water & will not crack due to impact or high temperature. Size: probe 5 1/2" long, cord 3' 7 1/2" long & has 2 suction cups attached.

or

Electronic Heater 100 Watt W/Probe (Jalli) 
This heater adopts the most advanced electronic design with the user's safety in mind. The heater controls water temperature precisely & has incorporated several precautionary features: a power indicator light that clearly indicates the heater's current on/off state, uses the most advanced digital sensing method & uses silicon diode to control the power, it will automatically shut off if it comes in contact with air, it has a super hard & high temperature glass that is 2mm thick. Cord is 2' 7", probe cord is 15", Comes with 2 suction cups for the heater & 1 suction cup for the probe. Size: 10 1/4" L x 1" dia.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The titanium heater i would say!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For a 10 gallon, I would get which ever is cheaper.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> For a 10 gallon, I would get which ever is cheaper.


 ... LOL... yeah but he just finished saying that his problem seems to have origonated from that. I would just go to your local LFS and pick up whatever they use or have most in stock. It wont cost to much to heat that tank anyways :smile:


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Maybe I didn't make myself clear in my 1st post









I am putting my heater I have in my 20 G long tank in the 10 gallon, the heater isn't bad, I just want a better one.

The new heater is for my 20 G tank which my piranha is in, but thanks for your replies.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Gio, be carefull when using titanium heaters. They're so accurate that sometimes can over heat your tank by 2-4 degrees over(depending on the size). If you use titanium, Id recommend 3 watts per gallon.

In my opinion, titanium is too expensive for a 20 gal. I'd suggest a Visa-Therm or Ebo. They're accurate and durable also.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i use a 75watt. works great on my 10


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I use Won Bros exclusively


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

*Radiant* and *Marineland* are some names brands i have never had any problems with, and they dont cost an arm and a leg


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks all, the store I am going to is:

That Fish Place

Take a look at their site, their prices are the best around here








I never ordered stuff online from them, but I am only 20 minutes away so I don't really need to









I will probaly go with the Ebo Jager Heater 10" 75W (Ebo Jager)


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

50 watt heater ebo jager


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I know everyone has their own opinion and experiences. I love Ebo-Jager, they have never let me down.


----------

